

Android App: Text Actions, for doing things as fast as possible. - gotosleep

Just wanted to tell everyone about my Android App: Text Actions. I think it's awesome and I'd like to see it reach a wider audience. You can think of it as Alfred or LaunchBar for Android. I challenge anyone to show me an app that allows you to make a call to any contact on your phone faster than this app. You can launch the app by long pressing your phone's search button, so you can easily reach all your phone's toggles from anywhere, quite useful. Not to mention, I have an add-on that let's you use the app from the web.<p>Here's the link: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.carrythezero.textactions
======
dlikhten
I shal try this out. Will post response here.

~~~
gotosleep
Awesome, excited to hear what you think, good or bad.

~~~
dlikhten
Edit:

I call my wife Anna all the time. However there are many Annas in my phone
book. It would be really good if it remembered my "favorite" choice for a
given query. Probably just give weights to things that it finds, and sorts by
that.

~~~
gotosleep
Yep, you are totally right. Making TA learn is high on my priority list -
probably the next big feature I will release. One thing that could help in the
meantime: if your contacts have last names, you can provide that to narrow
down the search. Also, you can provide phone type. If you had "Anna A", "Anna
B", and "Anna C", you could for example type something like "c a b m" to "call
anna b mobile".

